# odd T-stat



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a electric Bradford White that kept popping the reset button. I knew it's a easy fix. Both elements were good and working condition. What I ended up doing is replace the upper n lower T-stat they wouldn't pass the test. I undid the wires and put the wires in the same spots on the new upper T-stat. I got a call the next day saying the water is un bareable hot and caused the T&P to pop.. I was like:blink: So I go out to the house and was checking it out and everything looked to be in order. But the upper T-stat wouldn't shut off. I had it set for 90 deg. and was getting 140 deg from the faucet. I was like WTH! So luckly I still had the old T-stat that I took out still on the truck. 

Pay attention to this and try to keep up!

The termianals 1&4 were on the L of the T-stat and 3,4,2 were on the right. I used a OEM T-stat and it was terminals 1&2 on left and term 3,4,4 were on the right. So I went out to the truck and looked at the other 2 brands that were stocked on my truck and they were 1&2 on left and 3,4,4 on the right. Have you ever ran into a reversed T-stat.. I did learn to look at the terminal positions for now on on old T-stats.
:yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't run into that but will keep in mind. Thx


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*odd t stat*

Yes a long time ago I found a Rheem heater reveresed the bottom element came on first and would keep heating and not shut off. Purchased it from Roberston.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

When ever I replace the thermostats I make sure there the exact same. Or I don't put it in. Ran into quite a few different ones , had to run to supply house to get them.


----------

